# Shite courtesy cars



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Currently driving around in a VW Lupo. Brilliant


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I had a 206 last year when my car was being repaired. It was so rubbish I left it at home & used the train!

God I hate french cars soooooo much!


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

I have a base 106 following my run in with Bambi 225BHP to about 60BHP (manual windows, manual mirrors, no CD, no A/C and no remote locking). I did no know they still made such low equipped cars.

Oh how I miss my car.......... :'(

Still every white van man and Kev mobile doesnâ€™t try to run me off every roundabout in it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Currently driving around in a VW Lupo. Brilliant


its keeping you mobile isn't it :


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Had a yellow Lupo sport (1.4 16v) last year when I took the wife's Golf in.

Absolutely cracking little motor. Had to thrash the nuts off it but what fun. Luckily only 10 miles round trip to garage. Could have got a bit stressful with that yellow leather interior.

Gren


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

My dad used to have a Fiat 124 Spyder (the later model with a supercharger and built by Pinninfarina). Used to go like s*** of a shiny shovel.

But when he took it into his garage for servicing they would always give him a Lada estate as a (dis)courtesy car!      

Used to crease me up.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

My S3 has been taken in and I have just been given a Peugeot 607 Diesel Automatic!! What a beast- lucky me.
I feel like a pimp now. ;D ;D


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

Last servicing I got a new1.6FSI SE A2 and it was excellent ;D, a major improvement on the old 1.4 (which we currently have as a day to day car). 
The look on startled Mondeo and Vectra owners as a mini MPV shot past them was excellent 8). I know what I will replace the old A2 with next year, not sure about the figures but I would guess the 0-60 must be about 8-9 seconds it certainly felt fast.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

My TT has been with an approved Audi repair shop for 8 fecking days to fit a new front spoiler. They are experiencing difficulties matching the paint - standard Audi Avus silver, thus the delay. Hello. Fecking muppets


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

dont tell me about VAG paintshops - my cars in for a 3rd time to get the paint right on the front spoiler - a monkey with a couple of spray cans could have done a better job...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The only time I was off the road (catastrophic clutch failure), I was given an A6 2.5TDI with Tiptronic gearbox. ;D

Great car and very nice to drive.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

service on sat morn see what they loan me ! yes nutts i will fill your dealer form in.


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

TT is back ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D along with the grin.

The Lupo can suck my fat one. Never ever want to have the misfortune to drive one ever again.

It is fair to say that you only truly appreciate something when it is taken away from you. Getting back into the driving seat of the TT on Friday was an amasing experience...similar to the first time I drove one back in March 2000. What a motor ;D ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Got a 1.6 A2 on sat ok i supose just a bit wobbly round corners infact not safe


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Got a 1.6 A2 on sat ok i supose just a bit wobbly round corners infact not safe Â


It will just appear that way compared to the TT's cornering ability. 8)

The Merc A class wasn't safe and I'm sure that Audi will have taken this into account before the A2 went on sale. :-/


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I got a blue Audi TT as my courtesy car when I was having some work done on mine at AFN Brentford a while ago. What a bloody insult eh!? ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

When my son takes his 4L Chimaera in for servicing, he's given a 1L Micra, which needs about half an hour's notice of intent to pull out! Overtaking? Only stationary traffic. Roll and understeer are in a class of their own. Thankfully.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hahah sum of these comments are cracking me up!

well i've had a fiat stilo 1.9 Tdi active for almost 3 weeks now!

only had to put juice in her once!

she has, A/c electric windows, stereo (no cd) power steering, lil computer thingy, cup holders! and central locking! plus, DECENT BACK SEATS! i actually quite like this car.. but just a note..

the indicated red line on the dash isnt true, i've got her upto 6000 rpm easy 

she will wheel spin for about 10 secs if its wet and u turn the ASR off

the brakes are pathetic, i'd do better throwin an anchor out the window

she doesnt like cornering in excess of 50 mph as she starts to roll over  ahem 

but, funily enough, the key is very similar to the TT switch blade design, but true to FIAT desgin, the key gets stuck and doesnt flick out, so i have to use a screw driver to get it out!

you have to laugh really!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Today I have a blue Audi A2, which would be ok (I don't really need to go far in it  ) - except that it has Audi decals all over it, the rings, and, err 'Wella' and the Shockwaves logo. Class. :-/

Damian


----------

